# USA to AUS



## nickhaps (Jul 24, 2012)

So back to another American to Australia, I have 2 years experience as a Paramedic running 911 for a fire department in Arizona, 4 years as an EMT basic, and about a year and a half ER experience mixed in as well.  I also have my Associates degree in Emergency Medical Services.  I've looked thru the different states' websites and they don't appear to be taking international applicants anymore (can't seem to find information on the process) with the exception of WA/St. John.  Am I correct?  Is WA/St. John my only option without applying to any Unis over there?  I do have family that lives there, would that help with anything in the process?

Thanks

And yes I have searched thru the older topics already


----------



## m0nster986 (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe you will need a four year degree or higher in Emergency Medicine to even be considered. Their EMS standards are higher and for most is an actual career unlike the U.S.


----------



## OzAmbo (Jul 27, 2012)

nickhaps said:


> So back to another American to Australia, I have 2 years experience as a Paramedic running 911 for a fire department in Arizona, 4 years as an EMT basic, and about a year and a half ER experience mixed in as well.  I also have my Associates degree in Emergency Medical Services.  I've looked thru the different states' websites and they don't appear to be taking international applicants anymore (can't seem to find information on the process) with the exception of WA/St. John.  Am I correct?  Is WA/St. John my only option without applying to any Unis over there?  I do have family that lives there, would that help with anything in the process?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And yes I have searched thru the older topics already


I think wheren they were poaching overseas candidates they were sponsering you guys for Visas. Most of them have some sort of RPL and bridging program for people working in EMS with appropriate training and education, and you may not necessarily need a bachelors degree to get an RPL.

You might find though that they wont accept you for an ICP position but as a bog standard paramedic and then bridge you into the ICP role later on, or, ask you to apply for competitive selection like everyone else

Getting the VISA will be your real challenge.


----------



## nickhaps (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## nswAU (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep in mind, clinical training is for the most part is significantly higher here in Aus, its a dual paramedic crew (with Intensive care, Extended Care and Phyiscians also utilized in NSW and most other states)

Just hope you can deal with the universal healthcare here and can let go of Cigna


----------



## nickhaps (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha yea I think I'd be able to.  Anyone have more info on St John in WA?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 6, 2012)

Heres a whole thread on British Paramedics joining St John Ambulance in W.A

http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=675341&page=50


----------



## McGoo (Aug 23, 2012)

As others have said, St John (and the rest of Australia) require a fairly high level of knowledge to get a job. To be sponsored for a visa, you would probably need to be EMT-P or higher. EMT-B or -I would need your own visa, followed by a year or two as a "junior", before you are promoted to paramedic.

Keep in mind that a St John paramedic is much closer to ICP or MICA in Australia, or ALS or EMT-P in north America.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 23, 2012)

McGoo said:


> As others have said, St John (and the rest of Australia) require a fairly high level of knowledge to get a job. To be sponsored for a visa, you would probably need to be EMT-P or higher. EMT-B or -I would need your own visa, followed by a year or two as a "junior", before you are promoted to paramedic.
> 
> Keep in mind that a St John paramedic is much closer to ICP or MICA in Australia, or ALS or EMT-P in north America.


Going off topic (kinda) briefly, did you get your degree at Edith Cowan. I have strongly considered moving back to Australia for a little while to get my BSc in Paramedical science. Do you know how much of the 3 years of school I could get out of because im already a paramedic? Or am I better off waiting till St John's starts recruiting paramedics and then somehow complete my degree while working?

I emailed ECU twice now but they haven't been extraordinarily helpful.

Also, isn't ICP or MICA strictly post-grad stuff? Or do you learn most of what you need in your BSc?


----------



## OzAmbo (Aug 23, 2012)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Going off topic (kinda) briefly, did you get your degree at Edith Cowan. I have strongly considered moving back to Australia for a little while to get my BSc in Paramedical science. Do you know how much of the 3 years of school I could get out of because im already a paramedic? Or am I better off waiting till St John's starts recruiting paramedics and then somehow complete my degree while working?
> 
> I emailed ECU twice now but they haven't been extraordinarily helpful.
> 
> Also, isn't ICP or MICA strictly post-grad stuff? Or do you learn most of what you need in your BSc?


MICA specificaly is post grad

CSU runs  their degree distance ed through canda, maybe you can get on board that? They used to credit you for the majority of the diploma


----------



## OzAmbo (Aug 23, 2012)

McGoo said:


> Keep in mind that a St John paramedic is much closer to ICP or MICA in Australia, or ALS or EMT-P in north America.


Interesting... how so?


----------



## McGoo (Sep 19, 2012)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Going off topic (kinda) briefly, did you get your degree at Edith Cowan. I have strongly considered moving back to Australia for a little while to get my BSc in Paramedical science. Do you know how much of the 3 years of school I could get out of because im already a paramedic? Or am I better off waiting till St John's starts recruiting paramedics and then somehow complete my degree while working?
> 
> I emailed ECU twice now but they haven't been extraordinarily helpful.
> 
> Also, isn't ICP or MICA strictly post-grad stuff? Or do you learn most of what you need in your BSc?




Sorry, didn't see this for a while. Yep, I went through ECU for my degree, as the choice was ECU or ECU. As afar as getting advanced standings for units, you need to have the certificates for units you have done, and what was covered, which can then be cross checked. ECU won't just give you a degree though, even if you have covered everything. I know of someone who had advanced standing for everything, and was told they needed to do 8 units so that ECU received enough money to hand out a degree. Not unreasonable, but not 'fair' to the wallet.

Also, you can now do your degree through Curtin, as St John have now switched all their students over to them. You can still go through ECU, but I wouldn't.



OzAmbo said:


> Interesting... how so?



From my limited understanding of national competencies, we do 12 leads (or at least we will soon), intubation, fentanyl, ketamine, surgical cryc, and possibly some other things which a standard paramedic doesn't. In saying that, we don't do pacing, chemical or electrical cardio version, blood gases, catheters, or other advanced skills, so we aren't true ALS or MICA either. Depending on your point of view, we are either super paramedics, or stunted ALS crews.


----------

